# Peacock Eel Not Eating



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

So I have had my peacock eel for about six months now. He has been happy as far as I can tell up to this point. Swam around later in the day. Once and a while I would get to see him eat when feeding shrimp pellets or tubifix cubes. However. Now he is very skinny and I don't know if he's eating. I bought frozen bloodworms in hopes he would eat those. I'm not sure if he is or not. Judging on how skinny he is I would say no. Any suggestions please!? I will have a ten and or a 20 long ready to able to set up tomorrow if I need to move him.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Everything I read said live food!Bloodworms,blackworms and tubiflex all live that will colonise in your substrate where it (the eel) will find and feed on them whenever he wants.
They even go as far as to recommend pouring your water after waterchanges(vaccumming) through a net to re install any worms you may have removed.
Good luck hope he eats for you.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

He's always ate freeze dried bloodworms and tubix cubes. Shrimp pellets and such. I've had him for months and its just now that it seems he stopped eating. Where do I get a colony of worms to feed with.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Any amount of live worms(blood,black or tubiflex) will set up shop in your substrate I would think.California Black worms used to be a sponsor here.I believe they ship.
Free California Blackworms Sample Certificate
Worms Are Here!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I had actually found that site. How does that work? Just like it says? Print, present, receive?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you have a LFS that sells CBW then yea,I would guess they should take it.
A while back when they were a sponsor Navigator Black got some and said they were great.He was the "ultimate fish keeper".


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well this is the first time I've heard of this, well for the most part. I've never tried to look for live worms of any kind. It looks like I need to be though even for other tanks. The president of my local fish club just opened a shop so I might talk to him and see if he is going to carry these or what he might have. Thanks!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Two things: First if you partcially crush a snail just be for lights off the eel will most likely eat it. Depending on what else you have it may be obvious. Secondly, Aquabid has a live food section, and most are really reputable. Eastrenaquatics.com has live foods as well.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Hm a snail. Thanks. I had also heard they will eat ghost shrimp. Any word on that?


----------

